# R10's suck and I give up



## GeorgeS069 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well,I was going to mod my R10 but,no word from the guy that has the chips after several days and probably not something I should do myself anyway!
there was no way in he*ll I was going to send my $400 unit to some guy that does business with nothing more than an email address!
so,anyway...on to my new problem.....what unit to buy from weaknees
my choices are Philips DSR7000 DSR708 and Samsung S4040R
drive size/recording is not an issue since the drive will be replaced by a new 300gig maxtor and if it all works out I'll add a 750gig later
so what's the best for me?? they are all hackable as far as I know.
best cpu/ram combo?
runs latest software?
and please don't just say "I have a XXX and they are the best!"
qualify your statements with facts 
I expect GunnyMan and SteelersFan to voice an opinion and maybe even Russ

thanks guys

George

p.s. I'll be ordering the unit sometime this week


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

GeorgeS069 said:


> Well,I was going to mod my R10 but,no word from the guy that has the chips after several days and probably not something I should do myself anyway!
> there was no way in he*ll I was going to send my $400 unit to some guy that does business with nothing more than an email address!
> so,anyway...on to my new problem.....what unit to buy from weaknees
> my choices are Philips DSR7000 DSR708 and Samsung S4040R
> ...


No differences whatsoever in the units you list above except for the fact that the DSR-708 and the Samsung are RID units which can make them a very slight pain to activate & deactivate. Otherwise, get whichever one is the cheapest.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

GeorgeS069 said:


> there was no way in he*ll I was going to send my $400 unit to some guy that does business with nothing more than an email address!
> so,anyway...on to my new problem.....what unit to buy from weaknees
> my choices are Philips DSR7000 DSR708 and Samsung S4040R
> drive size/recording is not an issue since the drive will be replaced by a new 300gig maxtor and if it all works out I'll add a 750gig later
> ...


All of the Series 2 DirecTivos other than the R10 are pretty much the same -- run the same code, are hackable in the same manner, etc. Get whatever you can find that's the cheapest.

Oh, and if you paid $400 for an R10, you was wobbed, wabbit.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

400 dollars???? i got each of my directivos for less than 100



cheer said:


> Oh, and if you paid $400 for an R10, you was wobbed, wabbit.


he didnt get wobbed, he got raped


----------



## GeorgeS069 (Sep 8, 2006)

I didn't get robbed...my wife never completed the rebate from directv


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

GeorgeS069 said:


> I didn't get robbed...my wife never completed the rebate from directv


Still my R10 was only $99 and after the rebate they actually paid me $1 for the reciever.


----------



## GeorgeS069 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well,anyway....not sure now how much she paid for it...might have been $299
now if I get one of these from weaknees can I use my access card in the R10?
do i need to do the automated #722 trick to get it working with the old card?


----------



## GeorgeS069 (Sep 8, 2006)

got another question
are any of those units dual tuners?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

GeorgeS069 said:


> got another question
> are any of those units dual tuners?


yes they all are.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

and yes, you should be able to use the card from your R10


----------



## GeorgeS069 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks guys...I really appreciate all the help and info
Looks like I am going to order 2 bare DSR7000's and one access card(just in case)
once I have them Zipper'd up me and Russ are gonna start working on something special 
no details yet cause I'm not 100% positive it can be done but,if it works you are ALL gonna want it and need it immediately.

Thanks again

George


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

GeorgeS069 said:


> Thanks guys...I really appreciate all the help and info
> Looks like I am going to order 2 bare DSR7000's and one access card(just in case)
> once I have them Zipper'd up me and Russ are gonna start working on something special
> no details yet cause I'm not 100% positive it can be done but,if it works you are ALL gonna want it and need it immediately.


Sweet, a software only exploit for the Gen04 PROM?!? Awesome! We can't wait, George.


----------



## GeorgeS069 (Sep 8, 2006)

hahahaha...I freakin wish!!!
not even gonna go there


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

GeorgeS069 said:


> Well,I was going to mod my R10 but,no word from the guy that has the chips after several days and probably not something I should do myself anyway!
> there was no way in he*ll I was going to send my $400 unit to some guy that does business with nothing more than an email address!
> so,anyway...on to my new problem.....what unit to buy from weaknees
> my choices are Philips *DSR7000 DSR708 and Samsung S4040R*
> ...


You could also get the HDVR2, real nice unit. There on eBay all the time.


----------



## GeorgeS069 (Sep 8, 2006)

I got 2 DSR7000's and spare card...should be here tommorow
I don't have any HD TV's and I doubt I will until we just have to get one. so the DSR7000's should do just fine for awhile and the price was good for what I wanna do with them
they should be here tommorow and hopefully I'll zipper them both and get to work on the stuff with Russ sometime next week

George


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

GeorgeS069 said:


> ... and get to work on the stuff with Russ sometime next week


Sweet, you're going to backport 802.11g drivers for the conexant and Broadcom 4320 chipsets so that DirecTiVo folks can get 802.11g working?

After all, you said we


> are ALL gonna want it and need it immediately.


and since it wasn't the Gen04 software only exploit, then it's gotta be this, right?


----------



## GeorgeS069 (Sep 8, 2006)

nope....although that's a good idea for the next project and something I think I/we could do.

now....got my shiznit from the UPS guy today....imaged and zippered a 300gig drive and it's booting in the tivo
got a serial link going and it seems to be stuck at

ApgManager Transition from state ACQUIRE_MARKER to ACQUIRE_MARKER
....sending Timeout event
....sending Timeout event
Does it have to have the acces card inserted to finish booting and does it also need the lines up to the dish connected?
I still have to run tweak.sh and some other stuff
if it needs the access card how do I get my old card working in the new DSR7000?

thanks

George


----------

